# PARAGON VIVS - The BEST!!!



## Huswife (Apr 2, 2010)

*Got my first Paragon vivs y'day and am really impressed.....the quality of these vivs is for all to see. If I had known about these vivs when I started out my hobby I would never have bought those crappy melamine vivs. These vivs are a worthy investment and I can't speak highly enough of them. The doors are a great design and the vivs are really light but incredibly strong. I know some people may say they are expensive, but they are top quality......you get what you pay for. IMO these are the best vivs I have ever seen. Will hopefully try and get some pictures up soon!!! :no1: *
*Mark.*


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Huswife said:


> *Got my first Paragon vivs y'day and am really impressed.....the quality of these vivs is for all to see. If I had known about these vivs when I started out my hobby I would never have bought those crappy melamine vivs. These vivs are a worthy investment and I can't speak highly enough of them. The doors are a great design and the vivs are really light but incredibly strong. I know some people may say they are expensive, but they are top quality......you get what you pay for. IMO these are the best vivs I have ever seen. Will hopefully try and get some pictures up soon!!! :no1: *
> *Mark.*


Glad you like em Mark,...Cant wait to see your pics with your snakes in them!!

Alan


----------



## rustygecko1 (Jan 4, 2010)

*vivs*

hi there alan,i`ve got 12 of alans vivs and they are brilliant!highly recommended : victory:

russell


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

rustygecko1 said:


> hi there alan,i`ve got 12 of alans vivs and they are brilliant!highly recommended : victory:
> 
> russell


Cheers Russ!
Hope your breeding is going well!: victory:

Alan


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

do yu have a web site.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

price list? website?


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Apologies..yes there will be a website and I know I have promised this for weeks. I have been in touch with my web site designers this morning via email..as soon as I hear back I will let you know.

Alan: victory:

Just heard back from my website designers...they assure me I will have it for review by Monday...: victory:

Alan


----------



## ok. (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Alan any sign of the website yet????


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

ok. said:


> Hi Alan any sign of the website yet????


Hi,to be honest I have had several PMs about the website Anyhow here is all I can tell you.
I got the website link sent to me for approval. There were a few changes I wanted to make. I sent a email to my designer to explain what I wanted (home page simialr to my old rhinoviv website which he done.) To be honest I sent that email to him on the 27th of July...no reply and since then sent another 2 emails..still no reply........so in answer to your question your guess is as good as mine, to say Iam very frustrated is putting it mildly!:devil:

Alan


----------



## ok. (Apr 5, 2011)

raptor1 said:


> Hi,to be honest I have had several PMs about the website Anyhow here is all I can tell you.
> I got the website link sent to me for approval. There were a few changes I wanted to make. I sent a email to my designer to explain what I wanted (home page simialr to my old rhinoviv website which he done.) To be honest I sent that email to him on the 27th of July...no reply and since then sent another 2 emails..still no reply........so in answer to your question your guess is as good as mine, to say Iam very frustrated is putting it mildly!:devil:
> 
> Alan


 
Hope you get it sorted soon, Can not belive it has taken all tis time, and yet still no website, have you paid them? could you not get someone else to do a website for you, I am sure some members on here could do you a website? Good luck anyhow- I will keep on looking:2thumb:


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you going to be displaying them any shows ??

Rob


----------

